# 3 phase 208 leg



## DEW (Jan 12, 2005)

I was wondering if the only way to use the middle 208v leg for 110v was to use a double pole breaker on the 208v leg and either of the 2 other hot legs,then put 110v on each pole.
Any help is greatly appreciated,
Doug


----------



## voltamp (Nov 30, 2004)

*3 phase 208 volt*

It appears that you have a 120/208 3 phase service

Any single pole or circuit breaker will give you 110 volts
Any double pole or two circuits A/B, A/C, B/C will give you your 208 volts single phase
All 3 phases A/B/C will give you 208 volt 3 phase.

One should know when to back away or something is over your head. Thats why there are specialists.


----------



## marxlaws (Jan 11, 2005)

in a delta/delta config you 208 to neutral on l2 or b leg ( high leg) 120 to n on a and c and 240 between a,b and c , if that is what you got, there aint no getting around it. what do you have?


----------

